# My favorite cooking show.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

https://search.yahoo.com/search?cs=bz&p=Two Fat Ladies&fr=fp-tts-228&fr2=ps&woeid=12767593


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

My wife watches the Chew most every day so we eat a lot of their recipes. Pretty good eatn.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Wife and I used to love to watch the Two Fat Ladies!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Never knew how much cooking wine they cooked with or drank.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

That was a good one! I miss a lot of the even older ones. Pasquale(outta Canada on PBS?), Martin Yan(PBS too I think), Justin Wilson of coarse.... It just seemed more about the food back then. I learned a lot more about cooking different varieties of food from them than anyone on food TV since. 

Rick


----------



## mrose (Jan 7, 2014)

Amen...Rick.. the good ole days


----------

